# Do I need TL-FD68?



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I bought an OEM 6800 groupset, and it didn't come with the plastic gauge that shows which way the "conversion pin" is supposed to go. 

The instructions for the FD state: 
The relation between the protrusion on the converter and the dent beside it serves as a guide.
• The protrusion is on the outer side of the bicycle: OFF
• The protrusion is on the inner side of the bicycle: ON
(Either ON or OFF can be selected if the cable is on the center line.)

Which leads me to believe this may be a minor detail in many cases. 

Anyway, do I need to buy the tool? Can I just eyeball it? 

I wish that Shimano just let you print out a guide on paper. Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

TiCoyote said:


> I bought an OEM 6800 groupset, and it didn't come with the plastic gauge that shows which way the "conversion pin" is supposed to go.
> 
> The instructions for the FD state:
> The relation between the protrusion on the converter and the dent beside it serves as a guide.
> ...


Why don't you print a photo of one? The angle is all that matters. Just be sure to center it good and make sure you can see where the cable is supposed to go on the tool. Maybe use tacks or pushpins to center it and check the cable line.

However, in general, if your cable comes up from the middle of the bottom bracket, you'll likely be okay in the OFF position and if it comes from right-of-center, go with the ON position. If you try it in the OFF position and it feels like the first shift is really hard, try it in the ON position. The slightly harder (and more important) part of setting up the FD-6800 is getting the cage alignment right while using the support bolt and metal tabs.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info. My cable comes through the center of the frame, through the BB shell. It seems silly to buy a tool that I'll only use on


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

TiCoyote said:


> Thanks for the info. My cable comes through the center of the frame, through the BB shell. It seems silly to buy a tool that I'll only use on


I mean, you're not supposed to have to buy it. It comes in the box with the derailleur. That's the main difference between retail and OEM goods.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I wonder if my LBS has one lying around.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They surely do.
They're not included with OEM groupsets along with other things like extra chain pins.

Chances are your LBS might even have a spare to give you, our shop has a dozen of both kinds of them.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Just buy one. It's $9 on ebay. That's what I did anyways. Or you can try the shifting in both positions and decide which one is better. I certainly wouldn't expect my LBS to give me free stuff to assist me in installing my group set that I bought online.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Good point there. Our shop now charges $5 for one. Sounds good to me.

(goes directly into the beer fund of course )


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

LBS didn't have one. I tried printing out a picture, but that didn't work. I couldn't get it the correct size. I guessed on the direction, based upon where the cable passes through the frame. I'll probably just eBay it like you said. $9... That's like 2 beers...


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

TiCoyote said:


> LBS didn't have one. I tried printing out a picture, but that didn't work. I couldn't get it the correct size. I guessed on the direction, based upon where the cable passes through the frame. I'll probably just eBay it like you said. $9... That's like 2 beers...


Or buy from Jenson USA.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Ordered it on eBay for $8. No use eyeballin. For $8, I'd rather be sure I got it right. I can miss two beers.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

And when you get it, you will probably find the cable goes slap bang in the middle.
Even if it doesn't and you get it wrong, you would be pushed to tell the difference.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

You're probably right. But for 8 bucks, I'd rather be certain.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

TiCoyote said:


> You're probably right. But for 8 bucks, I'd rather be certain.


Always cool to have one more specialty tool to hang on your pegboard :thumbsup:

hint: the 'peg' on the back of the gauge slides tightly into a standard pegboard hole


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Maybe I can use it as a keychain. Or a belt buckle. Or a bottle opener! :idea:


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

The tool came in the mail yesterday. Here are my conclusions. 
1. The converter pin (called the converter tool in the DM, but that's way too confusing) was originally in the correct orientation. 
2. Eyeballing it and trying to print out an image of the tool caused me to turn the pin to the incorrect orientation. 
3. If your FD cable comes through the center of the frame, like mine does, you want to leave the pin in the original orientation, so the pin is on the left and the divot is on the right. 
4. Having the pin in the wrong orientation significant changes the shifting tension, so you want it in the correct orientation. 

$8 well spent


----------

